# Trovoada em Armação de pêra 7/07/2010



## miguel (8 Jul 2010 às 14:52)

Tudo começou por volta das 22h e durou até cerca das 7horas da manhã com trovoadas consecutivas a formarem-se no mar e a virem para terra. Muitas delas infelizmente morriam logo no mar antes de chegarem perto, mas algumas conseguiam permitindo estas fotos que coloco de seguida. Espero que gostem!!

























































































Esta parece um urso de peluche hehehe







Já chega 

Espero que gostem!
Abraços


----------



## vitamos (8 Jul 2010 às 14:55)

Fantásticas fotos Miguel!


----------



## Dan (8 Jul 2010 às 15:00)

Boas fotos


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jul 2010 às 15:31)

Muito boas fotos Miguel!!!

E ainda devem vir ai melhores, não?!!! Deves estar a guardar ai umas daquelas de ficarmos de boca aberta, para o fim!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jul 2010 às 15:33)

Brutal 

Parecia que estavam mesmo em cima de ti


----------



## miguel (8 Jul 2010 às 15:56)

E nem fazem idéia do trabalho que me deu ter de andar a correr pela praia a procura de abrigo para fugir das pinga do tamanho de avos lol pena ter ficado sem bateria no portátil mas logo coloco mais umas


----------



## tiaguh7 (8 Jul 2010 às 16:14)

Excelente
Não é fácil fotografar relâmpagos..


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Jul 2010 às 16:17)

Mais um excelente trabalho miguel!! MAGNIFICO!!


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Jul 2010 às 20:05)

Miguel estás de Parabéns, muitos parabéns, está 5 estrelas ***** !
Epá, tá brutal


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2010 às 20:12)

Que imagens brutais miguel!!

Grande sorte que tiveste! E grande apanhado que trouxeste!


----------



## 1337 (8 Jul 2010 às 20:55)

não tavas um bocado desprotegido?
tipo se tavas so num barraco na praia acho que isso é bastante perigoso :O


----------



## Teles (8 Jul 2010 às 22:25)

Boas  fotos sim senhor , são de meter inveja eheh , obrigado pela partilha miguel e que tires mais quando assim o justificar


----------



## Minho (8 Jul 2010 às 22:59)

Fantásticas Miguel! 

Que saudades de ver um trovoada nocturna...


----------



## 1337 (9 Jul 2010 às 01:22)

Minho disse:


> Fantásticas Miguel!
> 
> Que saudades de ver um trovoada nocturna...



não viu ontem??? :O:O:O


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Jul 2010 às 01:37)

Boas

 brutal amigo, nem um telefonema isso não se faz  

Abraços


----------



## dj_teko (9 Jul 2010 às 02:06)

exelenteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Veterano (9 Jul 2010 às 09:46)

Grande espectáculo, Miguel, arriscaste o pescoço mas valeu a pena.

  Que saudades de um espectáculo idêntico aqui no Porto.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Jul 2010 às 00:54)

Várias foram as vezes que passei férias na região e nunca tive a oportunidade de observar um cenário como este; o céu limpo era quase uma constante o que por vezes achava até monótono..., já ali ao lado (Almonecar) tive mais sorte há uns anos, mas como sempre, sabe sempre a pouco...

Grandes imagens Miguel, que sorte estares por aí!


----------



## MSantos (10 Jul 2010 às 13:09)

Grandes fotos Miguel

Parabéns


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jul 2010 às 13:33)

Parabéns Miguel.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jul 2010 às 14:56)

Óptima reportagem, Miguel.


----------



## João Soares (10 Jul 2010 às 16:38)

Mais uma grande foto-reportagem do nosso colega e amigo, *Miguel*! 
Parabéns.


----------



## jodecape (10 Jul 2010 às 19:03)

Bom trabalho Miguel...Parabéns


----------



## meteo (10 Jul 2010 às 22:31)

Em Setubal costumas ter mais sorte que nós todos do Litoral Centro..Agora na Armação de Pera,vai para lá a trovoada..Tens de passar uns dias em Oeiras,que também quero ver trovoadas magnificas,como essa!  

Estão mesmo muito boas as fotografias...Há com cada 1! 
Gostei d barco parado mesmo no meio do espectáculo. eheh


----------



## Vince (10 Jul 2010 às 22:50)

meteo disse:


> Em Setubal costumas ter mais sorte que nós todos do Litoral Centro..Agora na Armação de Pera,vai para lá a trovoada..Tens de passar uns dias em Oeiras,que também quero ver trovoadas magnificas,como essa!
> Estão mesmo muito boas as fotografias...Há com cada 1!
> Gostei d barco parado mesmo no meio do espectáculo. eheh





É isso, há certos gajos que atraem trovoadas (Miguel, Saul, etc), sabe-se lá porquê.
Boas fotos Miguel


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Jul 2010 às 16:51)

Boas fotos Miguel!  Parabéns!


----------



## Z13 (14 Jul 2010 às 21:47)

Devo andar a dormir, pois só hoje vi este tópico...

As fotos estão E S P E C T A C U L A R E S



Parabéns Miguel!


----------



## miguel (19 Jul 2010 às 20:22)

Olá
Bem agora com mais tempo e com o programa mais adequado lá consegui dar um retoque nas fotos e acrescentar mais umas! algumas estão tortas porque me esqueci do meu tripé e já em Grândola deu por essa falta, lá com sorte consegui um tripé pequenino muito fraquinho do meu tio e foi assim que teve de ser


----------



## Teles (19 Jul 2010 às 20:31)

Não , uma coisa destas não se faz
Trazeres aqui fotos tão espectaculares de fazer inveja 
Parabéns Miguel por mais uma vez trazeres fotos tão espectaculares obrigado


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Jul 2010 às 21:37)

Fotos mesmo expectaculares Miguel!! Desde já os meus parabens!!

Eu tenho tambem umas fotos tiradas por mim em Abril a uma trovoada em Évora mas não as consigo postar...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jul 2010 às 23:05)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Eu tenho tambem umas fotos tiradas por mim em Abril a uma trovoada em Évora mas não as consigo postar...



Porque ?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Jul 2010 às 23:54)

Mário Barros disse:


> Porque ?



Eu carrego na galeria aqui do forum depois quando fasso o "salvar" elas não ficam lá...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jul 2010 às 23:59)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Eu carrego na galeria aqui do forum depois quando fasso o "salvar" elas não ficam lá...



Mas podes abrir um tópico e carregar as fotos aqui.

http://imageshack.us/


----------



## Redfish (16 Set 2010 às 23:42)

_Á espera que aconteça algo do genero resolvi dar uma olhada por alguns topicos antigos onde encontrei estas belas fotos._

Parabens 

Mt boas


----------

